# Cheese Cave?



## Leo

Has anyone built a cheese cave? My little fridge is too packed(I have both fresh and hard cheeses in there aging) and I was thinking of somehow building my own cheese cave outside. I was thinking under the house in the crawl space or in the woods, dug down some. I read in one book, a person had to dig 7' down to get decent temp. stabilization.

Anyone every try this? Suggestions? Pitfalls to avoid?
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Guest

Christy has a cool cheese cave. I bet she'll be on soon to tell you about it. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

I know almost nothing about my cheese cave, my husband is working on it. We live in a 100 yr old house. There is a brick coal room in the rock basement. That is what dh is transforming into the 'cheese cave'. He is doing a lot of research on humidity and temp control. I am using it but it is still in progress.

Christy


----------



## stacy adams

Megan, I think living in Fla, that if you dug too far down you'd hit water..


----------



## Sondra

I am thinking the storm shelter I have always wanted living here in a trailer if big enough would work for cheese.


----------



## Leo

"Megan, I think living in Fla, that if you dug too far down you'd hit water.. "
My husband said the same thing,  but we live on the highest point in Fl,(30ft. high I think) plus we might be moving somewhere :shrug2 soon, I'm rooting for Wyoming, North Carolina, Kentucky, Virginia, Michigan, or anyplace cooler than here. But I figure, plan for Fl., or figure out the details,etc. I told DH that our next move is it! We move about every 2yrs. Goats, chickens,bees, some plants and all. Ugh. Anyway, off my soap box.

Christy, you are making me drool! Can you post pictures when your cave is finished? 

Do you guys think that the crawl space(if I built it with extra insulation) under the house would be cool enough for aging without any refrigeration mods.? It gets to be upper 90s-100s now, and I don't want my cheese to melt, but I don't want anything I have to run electricity to cool it(I want to keep our electric bill low). 
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## stacy adams

How about checking out the papers and seeing if you can get a cheap fridge that you can adjust to 50 degrees?? I've got one of those small (knee high) fridges that I added some stackable shelving to and am looking in the paper for one to go in my new milk room. 
I know that the underneath of our home stays pretty cool, even in summer, but I can't imagine :nooo going down there, even on occasion to put up cheese..... _though_ if I did that, I wouldn't be as inclined to eat it quite so soon!..... hmmmmm :shrug2


----------



## Sondra

No I don't think it will work because of the humidity down there but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Leo

Humidity isn't as much as an issue, I mostly am interested in doing red smear cheese, they like the higher humidity. 

Well it rained for the first time in months yesterday, and it flooded, it eventually drained, but we had a mini lake for a few hours. Water pooling might be more of a issue than I thought, like during hurricane season. Hmm..maybe I'll go for another fridge, we live nearby the local Univ. and they are always selling stuff for real cheap.
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Sondra

Think that is a good idea


----------

